# New member devastated



## HolDaisy

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum.

My family and I lost our beautiful 3 year old golden called 'Daisy' at the weekend and we wanted to share our story to help others out there.

Daisy was born in 2008 and was the most wonderful, loving beautiful golden. We have never had a golden before, she was our first and she sure taught us why they are so well loved! Daisy was energetic, funny (her Dad was known as a clown and she picked up this trait), well behaved, loving and most of all she loved life.

She was always a good eater and loved her food, but recently she became picky. We knew that this was strange so took her to the vets. She had a blood test done as the vet suspected a pyometra...but this came back clear. After a week we still weren't happy with her lack of appetite so took her back again.

After running various blood tests we found out on 23rd December that our precious Daisy was in renal failure, most likely congenital. We were in absolute shock – no other signs except the slight loss of appetite. She was taken to the veterinary hospital and put on fluids in the hope of flushing her kidneys out. Unfortunately this made no difference and her bloods were still off the chart. She spent all of Christmas in the hospital and was so, so brave and stayed on the fluids for 5 days. One vet wanted to put her to sleep on Christmas Day, but a second vet intervened and said that she was willing to fight for Daisy as she was so well in herself. An anti-sickness drug was introduced into her drip to try and help her overcome the sickness and start eating again. After more bloods there was still no change in her numbers.

They let her come home on the 27th December to see how she coped off the fluids and in the hope that we would get her eating again at home. We were just so pleased to have her back with us, even if it was only for a short while. However, we tried every food possible to try and tempt her, she ate a little, but hardly enough. We took her back to the vet every 2 days for check ups and monitoring and she was on many different drugs - anti acid, anti sickness, antibiotics, she had an anabolic steroid and B12 injection, but nothing seemed to help her improve. We had more bloods done, but her numbers were still off the chart.

Daisy refused to give up and she fought so hard against this. Gradually though we could see her declining, she was tired, she couldn't face eating or drinking, it aged her and this horrible kidney failure had taken over her. She deteriorated over the last few days rapidly due to lack of food, weakness and she was developing respiratory problems. The last vet to see her said she may be developing pneumonia and her heart rate was increasing.

On the 7th January (this weekend) we made the most difficult decision ever to let her go, we had no alternative and wanted to free her from the suffering. My family and I are devastated, our home is no longer the same and we all just miss her so much. I felt it important to share our story as our baby Daisy had only just turned 3 in October and if we can raise a little bit awareness of the symptoms 

I have attached a photograph of our beautiful angel Daisy – with a big golden grin on her face x


----------



## Bella's Mama

How heartbreaking. I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers to you and your family. Your little girl was beautiful.


----------



## lgnutah

I am so sorry you lost your wonderful friend Daisy.


----------



## Tucker's mommy

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Renal failure is such a tough thing to deal with - the symptoms can be so subtle. Again, I'm thinking of you. What a beautiful pup she was.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Oh my God, I'm so very, very sorry for your loss! Daisy's a beautiful girl! 

You've found a wonderful place in this forum. I'm so sorry it's under these circumstances.

You have many here who know exactly how you feel right now. Please keep posting.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Welcome to the Forum. I am so glad that you have found this community, where people understand what it means to lose a beloved fur person.

I just ache for you, knowing all too well how dreadful renal failure is. My Sabrina was not quite 3 when she was diagnosed with congenital kidney disease. We were lucky enough to get the news in time to change her diet and together we fought her kidney disease for almost 5 years, until cancer on her heart stole her away from me. 

Please share stories about and photos of your Daisy with us. 

Holding you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So very sad to lose a beautiful girl so young. My heart goes out to you and your family. It is so very hard to lose a best friend like that.


----------



## Megora

I'm very sorry...  

We went through something very similar with our first golden. In his case, he never was a good eater and then his last 6 months were hell for all of us. Having gone through cancer with two dogs since then, I'll take cancer over renal failure, any day.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

How tragic!!! I'm so sorry that you lost your most special girl so young. She was stunningly beautiful. Always remember that you gave her the greatest and most courageous gift.... you took on her pain so as to free her of it. You will find a community here that will give you much support and always be here with shoulders to lean on and ears to listen. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Welcome, and I am so sorry for your loss of Daisy. So sad, so young...My Heart goes out to You and Your Family.

Daisy is a Beautiful Girl and will always be in Your Heart. She is Running with the Wind...


----------



## kwhit

I am so very sorry for your loss... So heartbreaking...


----------



## Sally's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## mylissyk

My heart breaks for you, I am so terribly sorry, so unfair and so wrong to lose her at only 3.


----------



## Ithaca

*Thank you very much*

Your story is so sad and I sincerely hope that, when the time comes, you can find another Golden heart to love and who will love you in return. No dog will ever replace your Daisy, that's impossible. But love goes on and I wish you lots of it. 

I really want to thank you for telling us of what you and your girl went through to better inform us and perhaps help to prevent other losses like yours. In a time of grief, it is most generous of you. 

A sincere 'thank you' for such a thoughtful gesture.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Congenital means "born with" sometimes the issues are hereditary . Goldens can have a hereditary issue with renal dysplasia....


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry that you lost your beautiful Daisy at such a young age. You gave that girl a home full of love. I hope that and all the beautiful memories that you shared will comfort your aching heart in time.


----------



## Megora

Sally's Mom said:


> Congenital means "born with" sometimes the issues are hereditary . Goldens can have a hereditary issue with renal dysplasia....


Isn't Renal Dysplasia something that dogs are born with though? And they show clinical signs as they mature or even later?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is heartbreaking, such a beautiful young girl. I am sincerely sorry you have lost her. No words.
Run free sweet Daisy.


----------



## ggdenny

I'm so sorry that you lost Daisy. She was simply too young to be taken from you. Have fun at the Bridge, Daisy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you everyone for your lovely kind messages and support, it is much appreciated


----------



## baileyboym22

Peace to you and your family~
You are with others who understand the loss you've shared~
Run free and with full heart Daisy~
She is watching over you every moment. I believe this wonderful friends do until we meet again.
I'm so very sorry~


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry for your loss. Daisy was so beautiful. Losing her at 3 is so very unfair.

RIP beautiful girl!


----------



## Rainheart

What a tragic story of your girl. I am very sorry. Hugs to you and your family. Run free at the bridge, Daisy. 

I hope you can let another golden into your heart when you are ready.


----------



## gold4me

There are no words to explain how sorry I am for your loss. Daisy was a beautiful girl. You have come to the right place because here are people who understand what you are feeling. Please share more pictures and tell us about Daisy.


----------



## SandyK

Very sorry about the loss of your beautiful Daisy. Very unfair...she was so young. May memories give you comfort as you grieve. RIP sweet Daisy!!!


----------



## jluke

*You'll be in My Thoughts*

So sorry for your loss. I hope when this very hard period passes you'll be comforted by the wonderful times you shared with Daisy. I know you were together for too short a time.


----------



## janababy

My deepest sympathy to you and your family. Lost ours two weeks ago. It is devastating. Thanks you for having the strength to share your story about Daisy.


----------



## lucysmum

I am so sorry your girl had to leave. 

Rest in peace sweet Daisy. 

Hugs to you and your family. 

Tracy


----------



## Wimbles

So very sorry for your sudden loss of such a beautiful girl. RIP Daisy.


----------



## twinny41

Oh my gosh. That is too sad. She is one of the best looking goldens I have ever seen and they are all beautiful. She obviously was a very happy girl (judging by her pic) and although too short she must have had a great life with you, remember that. So sorry you lost her.


----------



## Debles

I am so very sorry for your loss of Daisy. She was much too young. They are the most loving dogs in the world.


----------



## Karen519

*Daisy*

I am SO VERY SORRY ABOUT your Daisy-what a beautiful girl.


----------



## goldensmum

Hello and welcome to the forum, but wish it could have been under happier circumstances.

Am so very sorry to read of your loss of Daisy, far too young to go to the bridge. We lost our last Golden with kidney failure, but she was older, so I know some of the battle that you would have gone through with your beloved girl.

I am sure that she will be making new friends at the bridge, and my thoughts are with you and your family at this difficult and sad time, by letting her go you ended her pain, but at the same time yours has begun.

I hope that in time the happier times of your lives together will be remembered with a smile and remember that Daisy will always walkj beside you on silent paws

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Daisy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Daisy. My thoughts are with you, I hope time will ease your pain. She will always be right by your side in spirit and forever in your heart. 

Godspeed Daisy


----------



## newport

I am so sorry for your loss...... ((hugs)) to you and your family.


----------



## C's Mom

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful girl. Sending you and your family much strength.


----------



## cubbysan

Hugs going to you and your family.

I have lost two of my pets to renal failure - one was from old age, the other was probably congenital. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Ruby'smom

what a beautiful girl your Daisy was 
so sorry to here of her passing 
but so glad you had the chance to know her even though she couldn't stay with you longer
sleep well gorgeous xxxxx


----------



## becky101803

So sad  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldieMad

3 years old? That's so incredibly unfair. I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss. I just don't know what to say.


----------



## maple1144

Im so very sorry you lost your sweet friend!


----------



## sharlin

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you Sharlin for creating that beautiful image, we will treasure it!

We really appreciate all your kind messages, they are really helping us at this difficult time. You are all very kind, and understand completely what we are going through losing our precious Golden. Daisy lived with me, my younger sister and our Dad and it's very empty and quiet at the minute. As someone on here once said, our house is just a house now, no longer a home.

Thank you again


----------



## Buddysmyheart

So very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Daisy. It is so hard to lose them..old or young. I'm sorry you didn't have many, many more years with her. Please know we share your grief!


----------



## timm

I have been there and know how you are feeling, so very sorry for your loss. The pain is deep but over time it does fade and all that's left is the love you had for your pup. 

Take care


----------



## Nath

I am so sorry. This story breaks my heart.


----------



## HolDaisy

Have been without our beautiful golden for almost a week now and it certainly doesn't get any better 

Have added another favourite pic of ours of her for you all to see  Daisy just over 6 months old

Thanks again for your kind words


----------



## Sally's Mom

What a sweet, sweet face. It is so hard...


----------



## maggie1951

So sorry for your loss of Daisy she reminds me very of my Daisy play hard at the bridge sweet girl


----------



## PrincessDi

She was such a beautiful girl. So sad. I'm so sorry!


----------



## kobusclan6

So sorry for your loss! Thank you for sharing her story. She was a gorgeous golden for sure.


----------



## nolefan

It's an empty home without a dog. My heart goes out to you, what a gorgeous girl and her personality just shines through in that first photo. Please share some of your favorite things about her, when you feel like it. It can help.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Such a sad, sad story. I'm so very sorry. Three years old is just far too young.

Your Daisy was lovely looking - I especially love the picture of her in the grass. 

Please do feel welcome to stay around here; you found us under such sad circumstances, but perhaps you will find some comfort among people who truly understand your pain.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

HolDaisy said:


> Have been without our beautiful golden for almost a week now and it certainly doesn't get any better
> 
> Have added another favourite pic of ours of her for you all to see  Daisy just over 6 months old
> 
> Thanks again for your kind words


Your Daisy was such a beautiful girl. It's always devastating when you lose your best buddy, they're such a huge part of you and your life. I know it has to be unbearable for you having lost Daisy at such a young age and so suddenly.

We lost our 15.5 yr. old boy last Feb., it will soon be a year. It takes time, everyone grieves in their own way. We still miss our boy, think of him everyday and a day doesn't go by that we don't wish he was still with us.
We were blessed with 15.5 wonderful years with him and have so many memories. 

Cherish the time and the memories you had with Daisy. She will always be with you because she has a special place in your heart.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you everyone for your lovely messages, they are helping us so much at this sad time and are giving us great comfort.

We are so sorry for everyone that has lost their beloved goldens  it truly is heartbreaking and we all share the same pain losing a best friend at whatever age they are.
Yes, I found the forum under sad circumstances but for sure will keep posting as you are so lovely and kind, and will share some happy stories and memories of Daisy soon


----------



## AmbikaGR

HolDaisy said:


> Have been without our beautiful golden for almost a week now and it certainly doesn't get any better
> 
> Have added another favourite pic of ours of her for you all to see  Daisy just over 6 months old
> 
> Thanks again for your kind words


I am so sorry for your loss and pain. 
It hurts so deeply when they leave us, especially one so early. Having lost one young, I can tell you it never gets better unfortunately. We learn to live with it somehow. It will be 5 years this March and I still cry over it. I have since added two more girls to the pack and sometimes I look at them and realize that if not for that pain, neither of the two would be a part of my life. I can not even imagine my life without either of them, it really twists at me sometimes. I try to tell mysel everything happens for a reason. Some are evident and some not so much so. Over the years I have visited the below website, The Star, written by a friend for some comfort. I can only hope you and yours can do the same. 

THE STAR


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am sorry for your shocking and tragic loss. I just cannot imagine how difficult this is for your family.


----------



## msdogs1976

I too am sorry for your loss. I had to put my old golden to sleep at 8 and I thought that was young. Three years of age is just way too young. She was a beauty.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Daisy. She was a beautiful girl. That sweet big smile says how happy she was. I hope that you will remember her that way and not the last weeks of her life. My heart goes out to you for not having more time with her. 

Run free sweet Daisy.


----------



## maggie1951

My Daisy who looks so much like your Daisy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw she's beautiful - looks like a right little character  She really does look so similar to our Daisy


----------



## Kristin

Wow, I'm at loss for words. Daisy was absolutely gorgeous... very much the type of Golden I'm always immediately drawn to. She has such beautiful, gentle eyes. I can see that she was deeply loved. My sincerest condolences on your loss. 3 yrs old is just far too young to ever have to think of saying goodbye.


----------



## wabmorgan

HolDaisy said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to the forum.
> 
> My family and I lost our beautiful 3 year old golden called 'Daisy' at the weekend and we wanted to share our story to help others out there.
> 
> Daisy was born in 2008 and was the most wonderful, loving beautiful golden. We have never had a golden before, she was our first and she sure taught us why they are so well loved! Daisy was energetic, funny (her Dad was known as a clown and she picked up this trait), well behaved, loving and most of all she loved life.
> 
> She was always a good eater and loved her food, but recently she became picky. We knew that this was strange so took her to the vets. She had a blood test done as the vet suspected a pyometra...but this came back clear. After a week we still weren't happy with her lack of appetite so took her back again.
> 
> After running various blood tests we found out on 23rd December that our precious Daisy was in renal failure, most likely congenital. We were in absolute shock – no other signs except the slight loss of appetite. She was taken to the veterinary hospital and put on fluids in the hope of flushing her kidneys out. Unfortunately this made no difference and her bloods were still off the chart. She spent all of Christmas in the hospital and was so, so brave and stayed on the fluids for 5 days. One vet wanted to put her to sleep on Christmas Day, but a second vet intervened and said that she was willing to fight for Daisy as she was so well in herself. An anti-sickness drug was introduced into her drip to try and help her overcome the sickness and start eating again. After more bloods there was still no change in her numbers.
> 
> They let her come home on the 27th December to see how she coped off the fluids and in the hope that we would get her eating again at home. We were just so pleased to have her back with us, even if it was only for a short while. However, we tried every food possible to try and tempt her, she ate a little, but hardly enough. We took her back to the vet every 2 days for check ups and monitoring and she was on many different drugs - anti acid, anti sickness, antibiotics, she had an anabolic steroid and B12 injection, but nothing seemed to help her improve. We had more bloods done, but her numbers were still off the chart.
> 
> Daisy refused to give up and she fought so hard against this. Gradually though we could see her declining, she was tired, she couldn't face eating or drinking, it aged her and this horrible kidney failure had taken over her. She deteriorated over the last few days rapidly due to lack of food, weakness and she was developing respiratory problems. The last vet to see her said she may be developing pneumonia and her heart rate was increasing.
> 
> On the 7th January (this weekend) we made the most difficult decision ever to let her go, we had no alternative and wanted to free her from the suffering. My family and I are devastated, our home is no longer the same and we all just miss her so much. I felt it important to share our story as our baby Daisy had only just turned 3 in October and if we can raise a little bit awareness of the symptoms
> 
> I have attached a photograph of our beautiful angel Daisy – with a big golden grin on her face x



I too was new to the forum when I found it a few months after my dear Jean-luc had passed. I as well had to make the difficult decision to put Jean-luc to sleep. It was either that or see him starve to death... and I couldn't do that. (Jean-luc wasn't eating anything.) 

(Jean-luc's memorial thread is a few threads down if you want to see it.) 

I know how very difficult if is.... for myself... I don't know if I would have ever 
recovered myself if I had not found Jean-luc, Jr. 

My dearest condolences on your loss.


----------



## HolDaisy

Photo of Daisy at 8 weeks old. We are missing her so very much


----------



## maggie1951

What a little sweetie


----------



## Wimbles

Daisy was beautiful girl. Absolutely love the picture of her in the buttercups. 

When I was a teenager I lost one of my goldens, Hector One, at a very young age and under extremely tragic circumstances. I thought I'd never get over it. Time is a healer although I know at the moment it won't feel like it. In time you'll take comfort from your memories and the wonderful times you had together. I know too well that doesn't ease the pain right now.

We lost Hector One in 1987, my daughter who is now 7 and coincidently is named Daisy, has a picture of him on her bedside table. Every night Hector One's picture gets a kiss goodnight and he'll never be forgotten. Take Care.


----------



## HolDaisy

Yes, hopefully in time it will start to get a little better. Sorry to hear that you also lost your golden at a young age, it's tragic losing a dog at any age, but when they're young it's that little bit more painful.

That's so sweet that your daughter Daisy gives Hector One's photo a goodnight kiss. He must have been a very special boy and so lovely that you're keeping his memory alive


----------



## Karen519

*Daisy*

Your Daisy was such a beautiful pup!!
I am so very sorry.
Hoping that someday you will be able to open your heart to love again-Daisy would want you to be happy!!


----------



## krisw

So sorry for your loss. She was beautiful, and will always hold a special place in your heart.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom

I am so very sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful, beautiful girl...she could be a sister to my Samson. Things like this just suck!


----------



## Aislinn

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did all you could do for your Daisy. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## JenDess71

That is so sad  She is beautiful. Hang in there.


----------



## cyman1964uk

Hello HolDaisy, from the East Midlands (though I grew up in the West Mids), :wave:

I have to confess I haven't been able to read the entire thread, but I'm sorry that your first post had to be such a sad one. Your Daisy looks a complete stunner in the photos you have posted of her.

I am fortunate in that I have never yet lost a dog (Abbie, my GR was my first dog 4 yrs ago), but my Border Collie, Saffy, almost died aged just 14 months towards the end of last year.

Hope you can get as much support / comfort from this forum as I did - it really is a warm and helpful place.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi fellow Midlander!

Yes, everyone is so lovely and supportive on this forum and the kind messages are helping us so much at this difficult time, everyone understands what it's like. Sorry to hear that you nearly lost your border collie young but glad that she pulled through. Abbie your golden looks beautiful too 


Thanks again everyone for your lovely messages, Daisy really was a beauty and we loved her so much, it's just so difficult and empty without her, hopefully time will help us a little.


----------



## mollymo

So very very sorry of your sad loss of Daisy...so young.

I know how you must be feeling at this time as we lost our lovely Golden Girl 18months ago of bone cancer aged 3 and she was a huge loss to us.
Time heals but we never forget them.


----------



## HolDaisy

mollymo so very sorry to hear that you also lost your beautiful golden aged 3 aswell  must have been awful for you.

We feel as if we've been robbed of her as she was 3 and it's just so painful at the mo, doesn't seem to be getting any better.

I'm sure that our two little golden beauties will have made friends at the rainbow bridge and will be having lots of fun together


----------



## sdain31y

So sorry to hear about your loss. Time does help heal the pain, but it takes time. Sometimes longer then you could ever imagine and its just so, so hard. Thinking about our Annie still brings tears to my eyes and she's been gone over 3 years! She'll always have a part of your heart.


----------



## Phillyfisher

So sorry for all you and your family are going thru. My heart and prayers go out to you. I hope this forum has been able to provide some comfort in your time of need. Daisy was such a beautiful girl...


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

What a heartbreaking story. She was so young. We lost our Golden at 5 recently and thought that was way too young. I'm so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Daisy was beautiful, I am truly sorry she was with you for such a short time.


----------



## mollymo

HolDaisy said:


> mollymo so very sorry to hear that you also lost your beautiful golden aged 3 aswell  must have been awful for you.
> 
> We feel as if we've been robbed of her as she was 3 and it's just so painful at the mo, doesn't seem to be getting any better.
> 
> I'm sure that our two little golden beauties will have made friends at the rainbow bridge and will be having lots of fun together


I hope they can be together also.

Its always alot harder when they are younger for us to comes to terms with, as we feel they have been cheated of life and we cheated of them.
Thinking of you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Mr. Bojangles said:


> What a heartbreaking story. She was so young. We lost our Golden at 5 recently and thought that was way too young. I'm so sorry for you and your family.



Thank you - have just read your story about Bo and it's heartbreaking also, my Dad was so upset reading your story too.

Bo was absolutely beautiful and looks like had such lovely life. Our Daisy also loved ice cream as a treat, and even when she was so poorly she still managed to eat some. I'm sure Daisy and Bo will have found each other at the bridge.


----------



## Kula's mommy

I am so so sorry for your loss as she was so young....rest in peace Daisy!


----------



## Gigi girl

So sorry for your loss of Daisy--forever young with all her pals in running in the rainbows playing with each other.


----------



## HolDaisy

Our beautiful golden Daisy has been gone 3 weeks today 
We are missing her so much and it doesn't seem to be getting any better. We're finding it very difficult to accept that she's not coming back. Life can be so cruel


----------



## Sandy's Momma

what an absolute sweetheart your Daisy was, adorable! I feel your pain, although my family had 13 years with Sandy, it is absolutely devastating to lose them. I still cry daily and it's been almost three weeks. It's like a part of my soul is missing. Take care and know that there are so many people who have experienced your loss. They say it will get easier.


----------



## dborgers

We're so very sorry for your loss. She looks like an absolutely adorable sweeheart.

Yes, she's romping at the bridge having a ball. At least you may find some comfort knowing that.


----------



## Solas Goldens

I'm so sorry that you had to go through this. I lost my first Golden over 20 years ago in the very same way. My prayers are with you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you Andy's Dad and Sandy's Momma, your kind messages are being such a comfort to us right now.



Solas Goldens said:


> I'm so sorry that you had to go through this. I lost my first Golden over 20 years ago in the very same way. My prayers are with you.


Solas Goldens - so sorry to hear that you lost your first golden in the same way  renal failure really is such a cruel and horrible thing to deal with.


----------



## ChoppersMOM

I am so very sorry for your loss of Daisy. I too lost my precious boy Chopper far too soon from renal complications. It was the most horrific thing to witness and be part of. I had a normal dog one day and had to bury my best friend 6 days later. My heart goes out to you. My Daisy and Chopper be running free and healthy and eating the foods they loved! I know Chopper has a heaven full of cheese and mushrooms!


----------



## HolDaisy

ChoppersMOM said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss of Daisy. I too lost my precious boy Chopper far too soon from renal complications. It was the most horrific thing to witness and be part of. I had a normal dog one day and had to bury my best friend 6 days later. My heart goes out to you. My Daisy and Chopper be running free and healthy and eating the foods they loved! I know Chopper has a heaven full of cheese and mushrooms!


Thank you for your lovely message Choppers Mom. I have just read your story about your precious little boy and am so sorry you too lost him to renal problems. It really is such a horrible thing to watch your best friend go through, it's so cruel and such a tough thing to have to deal with.

I am sure too that Daisy and Chopper have made buddies up there and are eating loads of nice things and playing and having lots of fun together!


----------



## HolDaisy

Missing Daisy lots today as it's snowing here in the UK and she loved to play in the snow so much  it's been a month to the day since she's been gone and it's still as hard as when we first lost her.

Thanks everyone for your messages and support. If it's snowing where you are in the world, take your golden out for a special play in the snow in Daisy's honour


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is so sad to see the snow in backyard with no pawprints. Buddy was snow lover too.
Hugs to you.


----------



## PrincessDi

So sorry. I remember how hard the 1 month anniversary bridge day was. Can imagine that the snow that she loved made it even harder.


----------



## jealous1

I am so sorry for your loss. It's seems like it's the little things that bring home how much we miss those we lose. For me, it is feeding time--all of my crew get fed together and everyone gets fed in a particular order; when that routine gets broken, it takes me a while before I can complete feeding without shedding tears.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

jealous1 said:


> ... when that routine gets broken, it takes me a while before I can complete feeding without shedding tears.


So right, did the same things day after day for years and all of sudden no one to do that for on my side. And it is how the snow ball starts rolling from the moment I open my eyes in the morning. And it has been like that for over 8 months.


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> It is so sad to see the snow in backyard with no pawprints. Buddy was snow lover too.
> Hugs to you.


It really is so difficult without them  it doesn't seem to get better either, hopefully the pain will ease a little in time. 

I'm sure Daisy and Buddy have found some snow at the rainbow bridge and are playing together!


----------



## HolDaisy

jealous1 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. It's seems like it's the little things that bring home how much we miss those we lose. For me, it is feeding time--all of my crew get fed together and everyone gets fed in a particular order; when that routine gets broken, it takes me a while before I can complete feeding without shedding tears.


Yes, you're exactly right, it's the little things that are constant reminders of them not being here  We still have Daisy's toys in our living room and don't feel ready just yet to move them


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HolDaisy said:


> I'm sure Daisy and Buddy have found some snow at the rainbow bridge and are playing together!


It must be snow there, otherwise Buddy would be back by now.


----------



## HolDaisy

Can't believe that 2 months today have passed since Daisy went to rainbow bridge 

We miss her more each day, it will never be the same here without her


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Just reading this now. I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Daisy. The photo you have on your post is just beautiful!

My heart aches for you. Three years old is way to young. Made me think of Sophie (Sophie'sMom) who left at the same age. Just so darn young.

Hugs to you from across the water. I hope that in time you will consider getting another.


----------



## newport

:no: I feel so so sad reading your story about losing Daisy. I just do not know what I would do if I lost Lola.... I will love her just a little bit more everyday and appriciate her more from your story. Thankyou for sharing your loss with us...(( Hugs))


----------



## toliva

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful, and too young. I'm so sorry


----------



## HolDaisy

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Just reading this now. I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Daisy. The photo you have on your post is just beautiful!
> 
> My heart aches for you. Three years old is way to young. Made me think of Sophie (Sophie'sMom) who left at the same age. Just so darn young.
> 
> Hugs to you from across the water. I hope that in time you will consider getting another.


 Thank you for your message. I was also so sad to read Sophie story too, losing a best friend is such a hard thing to deal with. I think we would like another one someday, will take a while to be completely ready though. Daisy made us fall in love with goldens as she was our first one, they are such beautiful dogs 



newport said:


> :no: I feel so so sad reading your story about losing Daisy. I just do not know what I would do if I lost Lola.... I will love her just a little bit more everyday and appriciate her more from your story. Thankyou for sharing your loss with us...(( Hugs))


Thank you. Yes, enjoy every moment with your special girl Lola and have lots of fun  



toliva said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful, and too young. I'm so sorry


Thanks for your message, we really appreciate it.


----------



## HolDaisy

3 months to the exact day since our angel Daisy left us for the rainbow bridge. A very sad day today  Hope that you are having lots of fun at the bridge Daise and not causing too much mischief up there, we miss you so very much x


----------



## Karen519

*Daisy*

I am SO VERY SORRY ABOUT DAISY!! 
I, too, lost a Samoyed Female, named Munchkin, to kidney failure. 

Your Daisy was so beautiful and I know she is with my Smooch and Snobear playing at the Rainbow Bridge. We wil all be reunited one day.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you, so sorry you lost your Munchkin to kidney failure also. I'm sure they're all together at the bridge and watching over us, just wish we all could have longer with our beloved pets


----------



## Karen519

*HolDaisy*

I'm sure that they are all together at the Bridge and we will see them, again.
I know how hard anniversaries are.
My Hubby and I can't be even one day without a dog.
So glad you love this forum.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending hugs and prayers on this sad 3 months anniversary day. Your little angel Daisy is playing with my Buddy and other friends, waiting patiently. I know how much you miss her, as I miss my Buddy, soon to be 11 months of his passing. But when I think of pain, I think of love too. Pain wouldn't be so strong, if love was not so great. We loved them with whole hearts, could not love them more than we did. I hope your little Daisy sends you little sign today to help easy your pain.
Hugs to you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you Buddy's Mom. I know how much you miss your Buddy aswell  You are right though about the pain being so bad because we loved them so much. I hope Daisy sends us a little sign too, I'll let you know if she does :crossfing


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HolDaisy, I can see two other doggies in your signature. Somehow I missed out if you mentioned them before. Do they live with you and your dad and sister?


----------



## HolDaisy

Yes we've got 2 other dogs that live with us. We've got a beautiful boy GSD called Eddie who's a sweetheart and our 9 year old rottweiler girl Sadie who has a lovely temperament. 

Will have to upload a photo of them in the other pets section real soon so you can see Daisy's 2 best friends. They miss her very much aswell.


----------



## JazzSkye

Just reading this now... my heart aches for you, and for Daisy. Nothing can prepare us for the loss of our Golden friends and even a good long life is far too short for the families who love them. I dread the day my Jazz leaves me, but I really believe they do live on and we'll see them again.

I love this poem. Hope it brings you some comfort. Hugs from across the Channel.

*I Remember
*I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying. You found it hard to sleep.
I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."

​ I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
You were thinking of the many times your hands reached down to me.​ I was with you at the shops today. Your arms were getting sore.
I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.

I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care.
I want to re-assure you, that I'm not lying there.​ I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me."

​ You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.​ It's possible for me to be so near you everyday.
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."

​ You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew...
in the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.​ The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning
and say "Good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."

​ And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.​ I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
Be patient, live your journey out... then come home to be with me.​


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you so much for your kind words JazzSkye. That poem is absolutely beautiful, thank you for sharing it.



JazzSkye said:


> Just reading this now... my heart aches for you, and for Daisy. Nothing can prepare us for the loss of our Golden friends and even a good long life is far too short for the families who love them. I dread the day my Jazz leaves me, but I really believe they do live on and we'll see them again.
> 
> I love this poem. Hope it brings you some comfort. Hugs from across the Channel.
> 
> *I Remember
> *I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
> I could see that you were crying. You found it hard to sleep.
> I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
> "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
> 
> ​ I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
> You were thinking of the many times your hands reached down to me.​ I was with you at the shops today. Your arms were getting sore.
> I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.
> 
> I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care.
> I want to re-assure you, that I'm not lying there.​ I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
> I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me."
> 
> ​ You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
> I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.​ It's possible for me to be so near you everyday.
> To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
> 
> ​ You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew...
> in the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.​ The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning
> and say "Good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."
> 
> ​ And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
> I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.​ I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
> Be patient, live your journey out... then come home to be with me.​


----------



## Karen519

*HolDaisy*

HolDaisy

You can upload the pics of your 2 other dogs, Eddie and Sadie here, nobody would mind. We would love to see Daisy's Friends!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Here's a photo of our other 2 dogs - Daisy 2 best friends Sadie (the rotti) and Eddie (GSD) having a ride out in the Land Rover


----------



## maggsd

Prayers & hugs to Daisy's family on this heartbreaking anniversary x I'm sure she's having the best time. She was gorgeous, reminded me of my Harry :no:


----------



## Wayne_&_Sam

JazzSkye said:


> Just reading this now... my heart aches for you, and for Daisy. Nothing can prepare us for the loss of our Golden friends and even a good long life is far too short for the families who love them. I dread the day my Jazz leaves me, but I really believe they do live on and we'll see them again.
> 
> I love this poem. Hope it brings you some comfort. Hugs from across the Channel.
> 
> *I Remember
> *I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
> I could see that you were crying. You found it hard to sleep.
> I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
> "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
> 
> ​ I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
> You were thinking of the many times your hands reached down to me.​ I was with you at the shops today. Your arms were getting sore.
> I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.
> 
> I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care.
> I want to re-assure you, that I'm not lying there.​ I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
> I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me."
> 
> ​ You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
> I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.​ It's possible for me to be so near you everyday.
> To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
> 
> ​ You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew...
> in the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.​ The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning
> and say "Good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."
> 
> ​ And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
> I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.​ I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
> Be patient, live your journey out... then come home to be with me.​



So sorry for your loss, your story really brought a tear to my eye, and that poem litterally made me cry.

Your Golden was so beautiful.


----------



## Karen519

*Sadie and Eddie*



HolDaisy said:


> Here's a photo of our other 2 dogs - Daisy 2 best friends Sadie (the rotti) and Eddie (GSD) having a ride out in the Land Rover


Your Sadie and Eddie are beauties!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Daisy's friends are beautiful. They were very interesting trio.


----------



## megkate

HolDaisy, I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Daisy. She was such a beautiful girl! We also lost our Tucker boy to lymphoma in January, he was just 4. Losing our sweet friends is so hard....I just read the poem "I Remember" and the tears are streaming down my face. I miss my boy so much but know they will be waiting for us someday. I understand.


----------



## HolDaisy

megkate said:


> HolDaisy, I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Daisy. She was such a beautiful girl! We also lost our Tucker boy to lymphoma in January, he was just 4. Losing our sweet friends is so hard....I just read the poem "I Remember" and the tears are streaming down my face. I miss my boy so much but know they will be waiting for us someday. I understand.


Thank you megkate for your message. I am so sorry that you lost your special boy Tucker, it must have been heartbreaking for you  The poem is so sad but so beautiful. I'm sure Daisy and Tucker have made friends up there and are watching over us all.


----------



## Karen519

*Daisy and Tucker*

I am sure that my Snobear and Smooch welcomed Daisy and Tucker!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw that is such a beautiful photo of Smooch and Snobear  I bet they have lots of friends up there!


----------



## Hudson

Thankyou for sharing your story, so sorry for your loss, so sad, a beautiful angel in heaven.


----------



## brens29

I am so sorry to hear about your Daisy, she sounds like she was an angle from the day you got her.


----------



## HolDaisy

Daisy has been gone exactly 4 months today  A very sad day indeed, time doesn't seem to be much of a healer...

Hope that she is having lots of fun at the bridge.
We miss you more than words can say Daisy xx


----------



## coppers-mom

It took me a lot more than 4 months to get over losing Copper and he was a senior so it was a little more acceptable.

Hugs to you.


----------



## vcm5

I am so sorry, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## oakleysmommy

So very sorry, she was so pretty..hope the days get easier for you.


----------



## maggie1951

HolDaisy said:


> Here's a photo of our other 2 dogs - Daisy 2 best friends Sadie (the rotti) and Eddie (GSD) having a ride out in the Land Rover


They are beautiful i love Rottie's and Gsd but then i love all breeds of dogs


----------



## maggie1951

HolDaisy said:


> Daisy has been gone exactly 4 months today  A very sad day indeed, time doesn't seem to be much of a healer...
> 
> Hope that she is having lots of fun at the bridge.
> We miss you more than words can say Daisy xx


 
I agree time does not heal or its hasn't for me but you can start to remember some of the goods times you had and smile about them.


----------



## maggsd

HolDaisy said:


> Daisy has been gone exactly 4 months today  A very sad day indeed, time doesn't seem to be much of a healer...
> 
> Hope that she is having lots of fun at the bridge.
> We miss you more than words can say Daisy xx



So sorry that you have been without your beautiful Daisy now for 4 months. I hope you take a little comfort knowing she is running free & happy with plenty of golden friends. 

Hope Sadie & Eddie are giving you and your family lots of hugs XXX take care xxx


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you everyone for your lovely messages.
It has been a very difficult day, we can't believe it's been 4 months without her already! 

We have had a slight little sign from her  Outside where her ashes are we have a small solar powered golden retriever statue with a little lantern in its mouth. The light hasn't been working for a few months and has only been coming on intermittently.

But....tonight it came on at 9pm and is still lit up now at 12.30am so we're sure it's Daisy letting us know she's okay.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry it still hurts so much. Sometimes I think it will never stop. They say we can not change the past, live in the present and look forward to the future. How hard is that just those who lost loved ones could understand. The past is all compressed in months without them, there are no happy memories just tears come down instead of smiles. And future is far away in promised reunion. One thing I hope, Daisy and Buddy are great friends holding paws and rolling in the grass and waiting. They know better than we, it is going to be long wait for us as we measure time in different units, but they will be there waiting.
The little lantern lighting is the sign your Daisy sent you to easy your pain and tell you she is ok, she is with you in spirit, and for now on we cannot have more than that.
Hugs to you on this difficult day.


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am sorry it still hurts so much. Sometimes I think it will never stop. They say we can not change the past, live in the present and look forward to the future. How hard is that just those who lost loved ones could understand. The past is all compressed in months without them, there are no happy memories just tears come down instead of smiles. And future is far away in promised reunion. One thing I hope, Daisy and Buddy are great friends holding paws and rolling in the grass and waiting. They know better than we, it is going to be long wait for us as we measure time in different units, but they will be there waiting.
> The little lantern lighting is the sign your Daisy sent you to easy your pain and tell you she is ok, she is with you in spirit, and for now on we cannot have more than that.
> Hugs to you on this difficult day.


Thanks Buddy's Mom and hope you're doing okay too. It really does seem as if the pain will never stop, no matter how much time passes we still feel exactly the same as when they first left us. It's so difficult for all of us. I don't know how we'd have coped without this forum the past 4 months. It has provided us with so much comfort and support, we are forever grateful of everyones kindness.

I love the idea of Daisy and Buddy holding paws and playing and I bet they really are! I'm sure she'll be driving everyone wild with her zoomies outbreaks too. Her lantern light is still going strong, we can't believe it - it only ever came on for a couple of minutes occasionally.


----------



## dborgers

I was just thinking about Daisy and thought I'd post to let you know I'm thinking of you all. What a tough thing to go through, especially with such a young girl. 

Just like the lantern, Daisy will always be a light in your hearts. She was precious


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope Daisy is still lighting your lantern as a sign she is still with you in spirit. I love the little signs my Bridge Boys send me, usually when I need them the most.


----------



## coffenut

HolDaisy said:


> Thank you everyone for your lovely messages.
> It has been a very difficult day, we can't believe it's been 4 months without her already!
> 
> We have had a slight little sign from her  Outside where her ashes are we have a small solar powered golden retriever statue with a little lantern in its mouth. The light hasn't been working for a few months and has only been coming on intermittently.
> 
> But....tonight it came on at 9pm and is still lit up now at 12.30am so we're sure it's Daisy letting us know she's okay.


OK ... you just made me cry.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks everyone for your messages and for thinking about Daisy. Her lantern is still coming on occasionally but not staying on near enough as long as it did the night of her 4 month anniversary. 

The little signs they send really are so comforting and do come at times when you need them most.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm so sorry for your pain. It's so hard to loose these precious babies. 

Daisy's light will always shine in your heart; her spirit will always be alive there.

Sending you hugs every day.


----------



## MikaTallulah

I did not want to inquire sooner but did you ever feed Daisy jerky treats like Canyon Creek, Waggin Train, or Milo's kitchen. They are causing rapid renal failure in otherwise healthy dogs. They killed my Zoey.

So sorry for you loss of Daisy


----------



## HolDaisy

MikaTallulah said:


> I did not want to inquire sooner but did you ever feed Daisy jerky treats like Canyon Creek, Waggin Train, or Milo's kitchen. They are causing rapid renal failure in otherwise healthy dogs. They killed my Zoey.
> 
> So sorry for you loss of Daisy


Hi, I have been reading your posts about the jerky treats and what they did to your Zoey, it's so sad  You're doing a great job informing everyone against buying the nestle purina treats made in china and raising awareness about it to everyone.

But no, Daisy never had any of those treats. When she was diagnosed and treated we were fortunate to have the opinion of 5 different vets (as it was over the Christmas period), and they all agreed that it was definitely congenital renal failure that she had. She was an extremely well bred dog from top show lines over here and from a very reputable breeder, it appears that it was just one of those terrible, unfortunate things that gets thrown out occasionally.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

The photo of your beautiful Daisy with those 2 big hearts in your signature, every time when I see it brings smile to my face. It just speaks a volume of love and beauty goldens have.


----------



## dborgers

Daisy's picture exudes such sweetness and happiness.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks Buddy's Mom and Andy's Dad  All golden's really do have so much love to give don't they. We've literally got thousands of pics of Daisy so I'll sort some out real soon and post some more up. I'm also working on a video I've put together of her so will share that too when it's done


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy said:


> Thanks Buddy's Mom and Andy's Dad  All golden's really do have so much love to give don't they. We've literally got thousands of pics of Daisy so I'll sort some out real soon and post some more up. I'm also working on a video I've put together of her so will share that too when it's done


I'm really looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## HolDaisy

*6 Month Anniversary*

Well today is a very, very sad day indeed for us. It was 6 months ago to the exact day Saturday 7th January that we had to make the hardest decision of our lives and let our precious Daisy go  Can't believe that we have been without her for half a year. Our house is still empty and we are all still as devastated as we were the moment we lost her. It will never ever be the same without her and we miss her so so much 

Our friend had this beautiful canvas painting of Daisy done for us last week just in time for the 6 month anniversary and we just love it! The painting has captured her expression so well (a look she always used to give us when looking out the corner of her eye) and it is hanging in pride of place in our home. It is so realistic and we think it looks like Daisy is always watching us.

We'd like to thank you all again for the wonderful support you have given us on here these past 6 months. We have met some incredible people and goldens on this site and don't know how we'd have coped without you all. Give your goldens an extra special hug or play today in Daisy's memory.


----------



## Karen519

*So Sorry*

I am so very sorry-anniversaries are so SAD. Glad your neighbor had the painting of Daisy done for you-what a wonderful gift and i am sure she is watching over you!


----------



## oakleysmommy

Beautiful portrait..i am so sorry.


----------



## maryt

Amazing portrait. So sorry for your lost, and I will give my Baxter boy a big hug today in memory of Daisy. Sending huzs your way!

Mary T


----------



## maggie1951

Thinking of you i know only to well how hard the anniversey's are.

Daisy was a beautiful girl and love the painting she looks so much like my Daisy in some of your photos.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I remember so well the day when you wrote your first post. I am so sorry it still hurts so much. For some reason it is even harder when anniversary date matches the day when they left. It feels even more real. The painting your friend did is beautiful. It sends out all love your Daisy has for you. I am sure your Daisy is watching over your family, her lovely spirit is with you. It is all about love and love is the energy and it never dies. I like to think about your Daisy and my Buddy running together happy and healthy again. And after a run is done, taking a nap next to each other holding their paws and dreaming of their families. 
I am sending my prayers and hugs to you on this sad anniversary date hoping in time we will both come to peace and it wont hurt so much like these days.


----------



## goldensrbest

What a lovely girl she was, so sorry for your loss,it is so tough losing them.


----------



## dborgers

A sad anniversary. Hopefully, with the passage of time, it won't hurt as much.

I felt as though I got to know her some from the video. What a sweet, gentle doll of a girl.


----------



## davebeech

thats a beautiful portrait of one beautiful girl !!

Daisy will be with you always


----------



## GoldensGirl

What a lovely portrait of a beautiful girl!

My heart aches along with yours, as your pain is all too familiar. I hope you find some comfort in knowing that you traded Daisy's pain for your own and set her free.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Wonderful Portrait. Hugs for you on this sad sad anniversary.


----------



## tikiandme

What a wonderful portrait of your beautiful girl! I'm so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## dborgers

I hope you won't mind if I repost Daisy's video for those who may not have had an opportunity to see it. What a beautiful spirit.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks everyone for your kind words and support.

Danny of course I don't mind you re-posting the video


----------



## dborgers

Know that we're with you in spirit today


----------



## JoeMax

HI, i'm also new to the forum.
So sorry for your loss.
I just lost Max (10yrs old) three months ago and experiened similar medical issues. I, and the dostors, could not nail down the cause. When we did I had to put my best friend down. It was the worst day I could ever imagine anyone going through.
Goldens are beyond special. Maybe again some day in the future I'll take the plunge.

Again, sorry for your loss.

Joe


----------



## HolDaisy

JoeMax said:


> HI, i'm also new to the forum.
> So sorry for your loss.
> I just lost Max (10yrs old) three months ago and experiened similar medical issues. I, and the dostors, could not nail down the cause. When we did I had to put my best friend down. It was the worst day I could ever imagine anyone going through.
> Goldens are beyond special. Maybe again some day in the future I'll take the plunge.
> 
> Again, sorry for your loss.
> 
> Joe


Hi Joe and welcome to the forum. Really sorry to hear about you losing your best friend Max. It really is such a horrible thing to deal with losing a best friend  I only found the forum when we'd lost Daisy and have found so much support on here. Stick around and when you're ready share some photos and stories of Max we'd love to hear about him.


----------



## *Laura*

Daisy was a beautiful girl and the portrait is a wonderful gift. The expression is perfect and must bring you great comfort. My Echo, who I lost in November, is at the bridge playing with Daisy and Buddy and Max and all of the other puppies we have lost. They are waiting for us but I think they are having a lot of fun playing together while they wait. Holdaisy you had to say good bye so early. What a terribly hard and sad day that must have been for you and your family. I have thought of you often


----------



## maggsd

Hollie, I'm so sorry that I've missed this post. Your Daisy was a beautiful girl and I truly know how you are feeling since you lost her, especially today. My thoughts are with you and your family. I bet Daisy's had the best day with all her golden bridge friends. Take care xxx


----------



## vcm5

I am sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## Max's Dad

I just saw this post today . . . So sorry for the loss of your young girl, Daisy. She was beautiful and had the wonderful Golden heart. I also love the portrait.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Boy that Video just rips my heart out. Sometimes i forget I'm not the only one who lost a beloved family member at a ridiculously early age. 

I probably shouldn't have watched.


----------



## Karen519

*HolDaisy*

HolDaisy

I am so very sorry for your loss of Daisy-that video is a tearjerker!
What a lovely and sweet girl Daisy was. I have no doubt my Smooch and Snobear are taking care of her.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you. I know your Daisy and my Buddy have a new friend, Max. I hope they have a lots of fun together.


----------



## PrincessDi

We're thinking of you also! I understand what a hard road this has been for you to loose your precious Daisy at such a young age!


----------



## hngton

I'm so sorry to hear that, I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks everyone, as always we appreciate your messages and kind words. It's been very difficult and we're still missing Daisy so so much, I don't think that will ever change. It's just heartbreaking to read other peoples stories of losing their precious dogs too 

For the past couple of months everywhere we go we seem to be seeing and meeting goldens. I think it's perhaps a little sign from Daisy that she's always with us, we even met 3 beautiful goldies when we went away for a few days! The live puppy webcam is also keeping our love of goldens going watching the little angels grow up. If you haven't seen it yet definitely check it out, you'll fall in love with them all! 

Google 'Service puppy live cam Holly's half dozen'


----------



## PrincessDi

Understand very much your pain! I'm so sorry!


----------



## DERBYBOY7

HolDaisy said:


> Thanks everyone, as always we appreciate your messages and kind words. It's been very difficult and we're still missing Daisy so so much, I don't think that will ever change. It's just heartbreaking to read other peoples stories of losing their precious dogs too
> 
> For the past couple of months everywhere we go we seem to be seeing and meeting goldens. I think it's perhaps a little sign from Daisy that she's always with us, we even met 3 beautiful goldies when we went away for a few days! The live puppy webcam is also keeping our love of goldens going watching the little angels grow up. If you haven't seen it yet definitely check it out, you'll fall in love with them all!
> 
> Google 'Service puppy live cam Holly's half dozen'


 
That webcam is awesome. Thanks for that.


----------



## HolDaisy

*9 months at the bridge*

It's been 9 months today without our little Daisy  a very sad day indeed. The time has gone by so quickly, and yet it seems so long ago since we last saw her. The house is still so empty and sad without her even after all this time it still misses her lively presence so very much.

Hope you're having a good time at the bridge Daisy with all your new golden friends, we miss you more than words can say x


----------



## *Laura*

HolDaisy. Your sweet Daisy looked like such a fun happy girl. I know what you mean about how time flies yet it seemed like yesterday. Daisy is having fun at the Bridge with all our puppies while she waits to see you again. Take care today


----------



## Swede

Holdaisy- I just came across this thread. Mrs. Swede and I went through the same awful thing with our Molly a little over a year ago. It's heartbreaking. Hang in there.


----------



## HolDaisy

Swede said:


> Holdaisy- I just came across this thread. Mrs. Swede and I went through the same awful thing with our Molly a little over a year ago. It's heartbreaking. Hang in there.


So sorry that you went through the same with your Molly, it really is a horrible disease


----------



## Solas Goldens

I'm sorry for your loss. I also lost my first golden in this way.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HolDaisy said:


> It's been 9 months today without our little Daisy  a very sad day indeed. The time has gone by so quickly, and yet it seems so long ago since we last saw her. The house is still so empty and sad without her even after all this time it still misses her lively presence so very much.
> 
> Hope you're having a good time at the bridge Daisy with all your new golden friends, we miss you more than words can say x


One more in a row of these hard anniversary days. Your love and beautiful posts in this section, her video and happy smile photos made me feel on some way I knew your little Daisy too. I am sorry to say when someone is loved so much it takes really long time to come to some kind of peace. I know today is a hard day will be thinking of you. Your Daisy and my Buddy are long time friends by now, hope they are holding their paws healthy and happy again.
Hugs to you.


----------



## Karen519

*Daisy*



HolDaisy said:


> Thanks everyone, as always we appreciate your messages and kind words. It's been very difficult and we're still missing Daisy so so much, I don't think that will ever change. It's just heartbreaking to read other peoples stories of losing their precious dogs too
> 
> For the past couple of months everywhere we go we seem to be seeing and meeting goldens. I think it's perhaps a little sign from Daisy that she's always with us, we even met 3 beautiful goldies when we went away for a few days! The live puppy webcam is also keeping our love of goldens going watching the little angels grow up. If you haven't seen it yet definitely check it out, you'll fall in love with them all!
> 
> Google 'Service puppy live cam Holly's half dozen'


I am so sorry that Daisy has been gone for nine months, but you will see her again. I think you are right-Daisy is sending you a sign-she wants you to be happy again!


----------



## love never dies

sigh... so sorry. without Daisy next to you must be very sad and quiet. Daisy was a very sweet and fun girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I asked sweet Daisy to stop playing with my Buddy for a moment and send you a sign. I hope she got my message. For me, a yellow car I see it is a sign from my Buddy, he knows yellow is my favorite color. I do not live in NYC, we do not have many yellow cars here and could consider it as a sign. Some days especially the hard ones I see a lot of them.


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I asked sweet Daisy to stop playing with my Buddy for a moment and send you a sign. I hope she got my message. For me, a yellow car I see it is a sign from my Buddy, he knows yellow is my favorite color. I do not live in NYC, we do not have many yellow cars here and could consider it as a sign. Some days especially the hard ones I see a lot of them.


Aw thank you that's really sweet. No signs yet but will keep a lookout and hopefully she'll send something our way. 

Glad that Buddy sends lots of yellow cars your way when he knows you need some strength


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely understand how you feel! Each milestone, is painful! Time goes quickly, but it is just that much longer since seeing their beautiful faces and souls. Hugs to you!



HolDaisy said:


> It's been 9 months today without our little Daisy  a very sad day indeed. The time has gone by so quickly, and yet it seems so long ago since we last saw her. The house is still so empty and sad without her even after all this time it still misses her lively presence so very much.
> 
> Hope you're having a good time at the bridge Daisy with all your new golden friends, we miss you more than words can say x


----------



## Hannah's Mommy

From her beautiful photo, I can see what an absolutely happy, sweetheart of a girl Daisy was. I'm so sorry for your pain and I wish you peace and love to ease these hard days. HUGS


----------



## Chance Benjamin

HolDaisy,
I had pets growing up, but not one like Chance. One I had from a pup and to raise myself. 9 months and you still miss seeing her in the house and hurt, I wondering how long it will be until you stop opening the door and wanting them to be there? I know the pain will always be there, but less each day hasn't hit me yet. Praying that your grief lessens.
Chance's Mom
Alani


----------



## Lynlegs

I'm so sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you. I'm afraid I'm only just catching up with other threads - please forgive me.
Do take care of yourself,
Lyn


----------



## maggsd

Holly, so sorry missed your Daisy's Anniversary. I was at my daughter's then driving back. We all know how much these days hurt, but I'm sure, as you know she'll be having a fun time with all our Bridge babies. You've got such lovely videos and memories, she was a beautiful girl. X


----------



## Summer'sDad

*Summer kidney failure*

I lost my 3 year old Golden last Friday the exact same way. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh no I am so very sorry to hear that you have lost your golden in the same way  She was so very beautiful! It really is such a cruel disease to deal with.

We are thinking of you. Time will help to heal you a little and your wonderful memories will get you through. It'll take a while, but it will get easier for you.


----------



## elly

Summer'sDad said:


> I lost my 3 year old Golden last Friday the exact same way. So sorry for your loss.


I am so so terribly sorry, please be sure to share your grief here on the boards whenever you need. So many of us have lost our precious Goldens, some who were young too, it's a terrible loss. Run free lovely girl and play at the bridge with all our Goldens. Thinking of you Summer'sDad and thinking of you HolDaisy. It's just so unfair x


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Summer'sDad said:


> I lost my 3 year old Golden last Friday the exact same way. So sorry for your loss.


 

My deepest condolences. Your Summer was a very beautiful girl and I'm sure your most special pal. Please start a new thread in the member's intro section so everyone can meet and greet you properly. You'll find a community who will offer lots of support and friendship. Welcome, and again, I'm so sorry you had to find us these sad circumstances.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum

*My deepest condolences. Sending you hugs and support, I wish there was something I could do to help ease your pain. 
*


----------



## maggie1951

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> My deepest condolences. Your Summer was a very beautiful girl and I'm sure your most special pal. Please start a new thread in the member's intro section so everyone can meet and greet you properly. You'll find a community who will offer lots of support and friendship. Welcome, and again, I'm so sorry you had to find us these sad circumstances.


 
So sorry for your loss Summer was very pretty and yes this site really does help and support you


----------



## Karen519

*Summer's dad*

Summer's Dad

I am OH SO VERY SORRY about your losing Summer!
So glad that you found us and keep coming back.
I am going to put your name and Summer on the 2012 Rainbow Bridge List!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2012-list-18.html#post1827997


----------



## HolDaisy

It's almost coming up to a year (23rd December) when we found out how poorly Daisy was  Christmas isn't the same in our house anymore, she was the life and soul.

It's my birthday today and as a suprise my Dad and Sister had me a beautiful 'Daisy themed' cake made, thought you'd all like to see a pic 







[/IMG]


----------



## maggie1951

HolDaisy said:


> It's almost coming up to a year (23rd December) when we found out how poorly Daisy was  Christmas isn't the same in our house anymore, she was the life and soul.
> 
> It's my birthday today and as a suprise my Dad and Sister had me a beautiful 'Daisy themed' cake made, thought you'd all like to see a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


First let me say Happy Birthday and what a lovely cake 

And as we all say the anniverserys are the worst and so strange in was the 23rd December 2006 i found out that my Meg was ill then lost her on the 29th December 

And my Charlie was the life and soul of Christmas as well she made Christmas for us.
At least your Daisy and my Charlie will be having a good time together at the bridge just hope Charlie is not teaching your Daisy naughty ways.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I sure hope all our Bridge babies are playing together at this rough time of year for all of us..


----------



## HolDaisy

maggie1951 said:


> First let me say Happy Birthday and what a lovely cake
> 
> And as we all say the anniverserys are the worst and so strange in was the 23rd December 2006 i found out that my Meg was ill then lost her on the 29th December
> 
> And my Charlie was the life and soul of Christmas as well she made Christmas for us.
> At least your Daisy and my Charlie will be having a good time together at the bridge just hope Charlie is not teaching your Daisy naughty ways.


Aw poor Meg  must have been a horrible Christmas for you. I'm sure that Daisy and Charlie and everyones bridge goldens are having the best time ever. Don't worry about your Charlie teaching Daisy naughty ways...our little madam had plenty of naughty ways herself  the chaos they must be causing!

Hope that Daisy and Blarney are okay too.

Glad you liked my cake lol


----------



## *Laura*

HolDaisy said:


> It's almost coming up to a year (23rd December) when we found out how poorly Daisy was  Christmas isn't the same in our house anymore, she was the life and soul.
> 
> It's my birthday today and as a suprise my Dad and Sister had me a beautiful 'Daisy themed' cake made, thought you'd all like to see a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Hollie - Happy Birthday to you...... Daisy is having a BD celebration with all our fur kids today in your honor. That's a beautiful cake your sister and Dad had made for you


----------



## maggsd

Holly, happy birthday. I'm so sorry your birthday is around this sad time. I'm sure Daisy wouldn't want you to be sad, from everything you've posted you can see how happy she was and how much she loved being part of your family. 
Although you can't see her, I know her spirit will be with you. I bet all our Goldens are going to have a beautiful bridge Christmas. Xxx


----------



## Hannah's Mommy

Love your cake! That was so sweet of your family. I just know that Daisy was celebrating along with you. You know she wants you to be happy, especially during this season of love.

Take care... HUGS


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy Birthday Hollie, I wish you all the best. All your wishes and hopes to become true! Your cake is beautiful and I know your sweet Daisy was with you on your birthday.


----------



## Karen519

*Holly*

Holly

Happy Birthday to you-how sweet of your family to get you that cake!
I know that Daisy would want you to be happy!!


----------



## dborgers

Hollie,

Just found out it was your birthday.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! *

And Merry Christmas, and other wonderful things to come


----------



## Nazzers

Just stumbled upon your post and saw that it was a year today. Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you even though we have never met, it just broke my heart and warmed it to hear about your daisy. She must have been a very special girl. Take care 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

I just saw that is was recently your birthday. A very happy belated. Your cake was lovely - what a sweet thing your family did for you.


----------



## goldy1

What a beautiful cake. You have such a thoughtful Dad and sister. 
Happy belated birthday and thanks for posting so we could all enjoy it. :wave:


----------



## HolDaisy

*A year at rainbow bridge x*

Today is a very difficult day. A year ago on 7th January almost to the hour we had to let our beautiful girl Daisy go to the bridge  It was the hardest thing ever, and we can't believe that a whole year has passed without her here.

Her vibrant and cheeky personality bought our entire house alive and we miss her so very much. The new golden boy will be with us soon and we really hope that Daisy will be happy, and won't mind that there will be another golden in her home.

Hope that you're having fun at the bridge Daise with all your new golden friends x

Here is a link to her tribute video I made


----------



## Wendi

Thank you for sharing Daisy's video! She was beautiful, I love the picture of her in the field with the yellow flowers.


----------



## Karen519

*HolDaisy*



HolDaisy said:


> Today is a very difficult day. A year ago on 7th January almost to the hour we had to let our beautiful girl Daisy go to the bridge  It was the hardest thing ever, and we can't believe that a whole year has passed without her here.
> 
> Her vibrant and cheeky personality bought our entire house alive and we miss her so very much. The new golden boy will be with us soon and we really hope that Daisy will be happy, and won't mind that there will be another golden in her home.
> 
> Hope that you're having fun at the bridge Daise with all your new golden friends x
> 
> Here is a link to her tribute video I made
> Daisy GRF edited music.m4v - YouTube


I am SO VERY SORRY about Daisy! I know how hard it is!!


----------



## Lynlegs

Thinking of you on this difficult day and hoping it passes quickly for you. 

I'm sure your new golden boy will lift your spirits and help. I can't imagine that any golden would begrudge you sharing your home with another!

Lyn


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Thank you for sharing Daisy's beautiful tribute! I loved it, she was so beautiful. We lost our buddy a little over 13 months ago, and I can hardly believe so much time has passed too. Goldens have so much love to give, she will surely be watching over you and her new little brother. Best of luck, and hope to see pictures of your new little boy. This forum brought us all together, and I'll bet Daisy and all of our fur babies are together at the Bridge....watching, waiting, and sending their love to us too!


----------



## Lynlegs

Just watched your tribute - oh wow, how lovely! (Ran out of time on last post!) What a happy, beautiful girl she was. How lucky she was to have had such a loving family.

I look forward to hearing about your new boy - a pup? I'm starting the pup hunt soon too. They never take the place of our lost dogs, but they do help give us back the joy.

Lyn


----------



## maggie1951

Thinking of you today and every day i know how hard it is.

The video was lovely but did make me cry.

And i am looking forward to seeing your new boy and i am sure Daisy will be pleased to see you smile again


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

From the day you joined to this forum I can see you behind me, walking the same path sharing the same pain. I am thinking of you today on this sad day, sending hugs and prayers. Your Daisy and my Buddy are BFF, the same gentle, golden souls watching over us. Hope sweet Daisy send you a sign today to easy your pain. She knows how much she is loved and missed all this time. Hugs.


----------



## *Laura*

Hollie I'm thinking of you on this sad day. Anniversaries are so tough. I know Daisy would be very happy that you're adding another puppy to your family. She's happiest when you're smiling. (I couldn't open your video?? but it sounds lovely). You and your family take care today.


----------



## love never dies

The video is really really nice. Thank you. I am thinking of you on this sad day. Daisy was a beautiful girl. I know it is very hard for you. (I cannot even look at my own Bentley photos any more).


----------



## Finn's Fan

Your tribute video to the lovely Daisy made me cry, knowing how hard it is for you on this anniversary. Know that your new pup will bring smiles, which will help to make some of your tears lessen, but we all know they'll never entirely go away.


----------



## maggsd

Hollie I know your heartache that surrounds this devastating anniversary, I'm sure Daisy will be smiling down on you from the Bridge knowing he much she was loved, and proud that you're now strong enough to bring another golden into such a loving home, I know from experience how hard it is to make that decision, well done you x


----------



## MercyMom

I wanted to express my condolences to your loss of Daisy. That must have been such an ordeal what you went through. She had gone way too early.


----------



## goldensmum

Anniversaries are tough for us that are left behind, I hope your happy memories will bring a smile to your faces on this sad day. Goldens have massive hearts and I am sure that Daisy will not mind you having another pup to love, her memory will always be safe in your hearts.

Run free beautiful girl and sleep softly


----------



## goldilover2650

So very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Daisy


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldilover2650

Sorry just realized original post was last January but I guess it hurts like heck whether it was last week or last year...hope daisy is playing with all my girls at the bridge.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13

I just read Daisy's story again...my prayers and thoughts are with you today, I feel your pain, gone way way too early.... the video was lovely...wonderful memories....take care, thanks for sharing...


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you all for your thoughtful messages. It was a very tough day, but reading all your kind words really helped. Glad you enjoyed watching her video too!

We really do hope that Daisy will be pleased we're going to love another golden, and I will be updating the puppy thread very soon :wavey:


----------



## davebeech

a sad day for you I know, loved seeing the video of her


----------



## murphy1

So sorry you lost you girl. Just remember she'll be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge, I know all of my pets will be there waiting for me. Just Believe!


----------



## DERBYBOY7

I don't know why i subjected myself to that video again. Its so beautiful and sad. I'll never understand how that that fluffy bundle of love and joy could be ripped away so early. 

But I sure am rooting for you with your new puppy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Haven't posted here in a while so thought I would. Can't believe that it's been 1 year and 2 months since she left us.

We miss you every single day Daisy and wish you were here to meet Sammy. I'm sure that you would teach him how to be a good golden (and you'd probably start the zoomies off!). Sometimes he pauses when he's playing and stares at something and occasionally puts his little paw into the air as if he's playing with another dog. We like to think that maybe he can see you still around when we can't. He has his own little character but it sure makes us smile when we does something that you used to. Keep watch over Sammy for us x

One of my fave photos of Daisy.


----------



## swishywagga

I am sure that Daisy is watching over you all, and that she sent Sammy to you. It's so lovely to hear how happy you all are and how well Sammy has settled into your family. Daisy was a truly beautiful girl and I am so sorry that you lost her at such a young age, she will always be in your heart and I am sure you feel her around you all the time. Take care and best wishes sent to you and your family. P.S. Love the shot of Sammy in his neck tie, and his lovely long paws.


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> I am sure that Daisy is watching over you all, and that she sent Sammy to you. It's so lovely to hear how happy you all are and how well Sammy has settled into your family. Daisy was a truly beautiful girl and I am so sorry that you lost her at such a young age, she will always be in your heart and I am sure you feel her around you all the time. Take care and best wishes sent to you and your family. P.S. Love the shot of Sammy in his neck tie, and his lovely long paws.


Thank you for your kind words about Daisy, she really was a very special girl. Sammy has settled in very well, he's pretty sure he's the top dog around here too and he's only been with us for 2 months, the little monkey. Sending big hugs to lovely Barnaby.


----------



## Fella 77

I just watched your tribute..very sweet..Daisy looked like a wonderful girl...I know how you feel..your video reminded me how much I miss my Sadie that I lost 7 months ago..they just don't live long enough...not nearly long enough in both our cases....even through the joy and happiness adopting two new dogs has brought me..I still miss my baby terribly..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am reading your post, my God the same thing Charlie did I wrote about that, remember "high five". I am sure it was Daisy playing with Sammy. They do come for visit, they still remember us. She was gorgeous, I love that photo but my favorite one is in your signature.


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am reading your post, my God the same thing Charlie did I wrote about that, remember "high five". I am sure it was Daisy playing with Sammy. They do come for visit, they still remember us. She was gorgeous, I love that photo but my favorite one is in your signature.


Yes it's so strange he just puts his paw into the air and sometimes tilts his head like he's watching something. I really do hope it's Daisy. Buddy must definitely be stopping by to visit Charlie too.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Daisy really was a beautiful, and special girl. And little Sammy is adorable. Hoping your heart is healing everyday..our Buddy has been gone almost 16 months, and we're still "mending".


----------



## HolDaisy

*18 months ago today*

It has been 18 months ago today since our beautiful angel Daisy left us 
We miss her so much every single day and can't believe so much time has passed without her. Sammy has helped to heal our hearts like nothing else and it always makes us smile when he does something that Daisy would do. I wish that Daisy and Sammy could have met each other, they'd have loved each other so much.

She was a very special girl, and even though she was only with us for 3 years we will treasure the time we had with her forever. She made us fall in love with goldens as she was our first one.

Hope that you're having fun at the bridge Daisy, and thank you so much for sending little Sammy to us <3 x


----------



## swishywagga

Hollie, I am certain that Daisy is watching over you all and that she sent you sweet Sammy. Everytime I see her picture it makes me smile, she was quite simply beautiful, I know that you only had her for three short years but time doesn't seem to matter with our wonderful goldens, they find a place in our hearts after the smallest amount of time. Daisy knows how much you love her and that will never change, and Sammy, well he is just at the beginning of life's long lead and couldn't have found a better family. I wish you all so many more fun-filled years together he couldn't wish for a more wonderful home. Thank you for sharing your memories of Daisy, anniversaries are never easy. Take good care x


----------



## dborgers

Hollie,

Our hearts go out to you on this 18 month anniversary. I loved Daisy's pictures and stories about her. Such a sweetheart. No doubt she's having a blast at the Bridge, but that doesn't help those left behind on Earth too much because we miss them so.

For all you know Sammy may have seen her - before he was born or after .. or both. He came along to put the sunshine back in your house. And I'll bet Daisy is smiling.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you today, we are walking the same path well known not just to two of us. Your sweet Daisy and my Buddy are big buddies by now, hope they have a good time there.




dborgers said:


> Hollie,
> 
> Our hearts go out to you on this 18 month anniversary. I loved Daisy's pictures and stories about her. Such a sweetheart. No doubt she's having a blast at the Bridge, but that doesn't help those left behind on Earth too much because we miss them so.
> 
> For all you know Sammy may have seen her - before he was born or after .. or both. He came along to put the sunshine back in your house. And I'll bet Daisy is smiling.


Thanks Danny you said it so nicely, your words are very comforting for me too and just what I like to think.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you for your lovely messages. It's so nice of you all to say that you love seeing Daisy's pictures and stories, and nice to know that her photos are bringing smiles throughout the world


----------



## GoldensGirl

These times of remembering are so hard. July 2 was the second anniversary of my Charlie's passage to the Bridge and I was simply a mess for days, though I know that isn't what he wanted. Sometimes I think they are not really free to run and play again until we release them by letting go of grief and focusing on celebrating their lives. 

Holding you and Daisy gently in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Thinking of you and beautiful Daisy. She will always be your girl, lovingly remembered and treasured. ((Hugs))


----------



## Cjford

Daisy is beautiful .. she reminds me of my Lexxi our only signs were lack of appetite also, we tried every food also she would eat a tiny bit then she wouldnt touch it even chicken, steak, treats it didnt matter she didnt wanna eat ... my heart goes out to you as i know what you went through Lexxi was on fluids for 7 days trying to flush it out and its a bad bad strong illness and Lexxi fought it to the end she went into it at 78lbs and was down to 63lbs when i said she has had enough


----------



## HolDaisy

Cjford said:


> Daisy is beautiful .. she reminds me of my Lexxi our only signs were lack of appetite also, we tried every food also she would eat a tiny bit then she wouldnt touch it even chicken, steak, treats it didnt matter she didnt wanna eat ... my heart goes out to you as i know what you went through Lexxi was on fluids for 7 days trying to flush it out and its a bad bad strong illness and Lexxi fought it to the end she went into it at 78lbs and was down to 63lbs when i said she has had enough


Thank you. They really do look very similar indeed. I know exactly what you mean when you say you tried all sorts of food to get her to eat, we were the same and it's heartbreaking seeing them walk away from meals that they used to love. It really is such a bad illness and so cruel as they deteriorate so quickly. Daisy aged 10 years in the space of 2 weeks. Even though you only had a very short time with her you were lucky to have her in your life, and I bet you made some wonderful memories in those years. I'm sure that Daisy will be looking after Lexxi for you now and they will become great friends at rainbow bridge. Time will help to ease your pain.


----------



## Daisy Rose

I am so sorry for your loss of Daisy at such a young age, what a heartbreaking story. It sounds like she had a wonderful life with you in the short time she was here. Thank you for your condolences and kind words on the loss of our Daisy Rose, it is a great support to know that other golden lovers understand.

Britta


----------



## HolDaisy

*2 yrs at Rainbow Bridge*

Today (Jan 7th) marks a very sad day. It has been 2 years since we had to send our beloved girl Daisy to Rainbow Bridge. After a very sudden illness over Christmas 2011 we had to make the heartbreaking decision to let her go. She was a beautiful girl, funny, clever, she loved cuddles and she loved to make us laugh.

We didn't think that we would ever be able to have another golden again. After listening to people on here for a year telling us that it would help...we decided to go for it again and now have Sammy. Elements of Daisy's personality live on in Sammy, and not a day goes by where we don't miss her and wish that she was here to meet him. She only had a very short life of 3 years, but she gave us so much love in that time. 

Hope that you are running free at the bridge Daisy, we will miss you and your little zipper nose forever x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts are with you on this sad day.

I know how difficult how anniversaries are. 
It so many ways it seems like the last time you saw them or touched them was a life time ago and in other ways, it feels like it was only yesterday. 

I pray you will be able to reflect on the many wonderful memories and times you shared with your sweet girl.
Daisy was a beautiful girl and I know she was very special.


----------



## HolDaisy

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It so many ways it seems like the last time you saw them or touched them was a life time ago and in other ways, it feels like it was only yesterday.


Thank you. This is so true what you said. Everything about her is still crystal clear, but it seems like she has been gone forever.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

HolDaisy said:


> Thank you. This is so true what you said. Everything about her is still crystal clear, but it seems like she has been gone forever.


It will soon be three years since we lost our Old guy. I know exactly what you're saying about everything being crystal clear.


----------



## swishywagga

Hollie, our thoughts are with you, Daisy was such a beautiful girl, everytime I see her photo she makes me smile. I know you must miss her so much. I am going to light a candle in her honour tonight. Comforting hugs sent to you and your family, Nicky and Barnaby x


----------



## GoldenMum

Your Daisy was a beautiful girl, gone way too soon. I know how tough today is, I hope Clyde and Bonnie have found her at the bridge.....{{HUGS}}!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thinking of you on this sad day. I had never watched your video before--what an amazing tribute, and what a beautiful girl she was. I am in tears at my desk... Sending hugs across the pond to you and yours..


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks everyone. We're going to watch Daisy's tribute video on dvd in a little while to remember her.


----------



## maggsd

Hollie, sorry to miss Daisy's day, I've been working very odd hours !! 
But anyway, I'm so sorry. Daisy was a most beautiful girl, tears are still rolling down my face from watching her video. I know how much you love and miss her, but it's wonderful she gave you such happy times. I'm sure young Sammy is getting to know all Daisy's special places and that he brings you and your family much love. Thanks for sharing such lovely memories.


----------



## goldensmum

Sorry, only just seeing this - Anniversaries are always so hard for us that are left behind, we never stop missing and loving them and aching for just one more cuddle. Daisy will always watch over you all

Run free and fast Daisy


----------



## *Laura*

Hollie ((hugs)) to you. I'm all choked up from watching your video. Daisy was a special girl


----------



## TheZ's

Thinking of you and your Daisy, a special girl gone way too soon.


----------



## maggie1951

Holly so sorry these anniversary never get any eaiser Daisy was a beautiful girl.
she wil be having fun at the bridge with Naughty Charlie and we will meet them one day at the bridge for a big reunion


----------



## 3inarow

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldenMum

I hope Bonnie, Clyde and Daisy are having a ball together today! Hugs, my friend, HUGS!!!


----------



## Jaxmom

I am crying as I finish reading this. She was absolutely beautiful. You can tell by her grin how much joy she must have brought to your family. My husky died from this, they hold on so hard for us. When I took her to put her to sleep, the vet came to the car for me and said oh Kim...she is only holding on for you, its time. It's so hard to let them go. They love us so much, and we love them in return. I am sorry you lost her so young. I know your hearts are broken.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I am glad that you have all got to know Daisy a little bit and what a special girl she was :--heart:



Jaxmom said:


> I am crying as I finish reading this. She was absolutely beautiful. You can tell by her grin how much joy she must have brought to your family. My husky died from this, they hold on so hard for us. When I took her to put her to sleep, the vet came to the car for me and said oh Kim...she is only holding on for you, its time. It's so hard to let them go. They love us so much, and we love them in return. I am sorry you lost her so young. I know your hearts are broken.


So sorry you lost your beautiful husky girl to the same thing, it's such a cruel disease to have to go through. We loved them so much when they were here it's almost unbearable when they are gone. Your rottie in your signature pic was also a beauty. We lost our lovely rottie girl a month ago, they're such a wonderful breed.


----------



## Karen519

*HolDaisy*

God Bless your beautiful girl at the Rainbow Bridge with my dogs, Smooch and Snobear!


----------



## Kylie's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss. Daisy was a beautiful girl and she will be in your heart forever. Please stay with us and share more pictures to ease your pain. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## PrincessDi

Thinking of you and your beautiful Daisy on this very hard bridge day.


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too

I'm so very sorry for your loss. My dog also quit eating due to pancreatitis and we had to put her down December 19th, five days before her 9th Christmas Eve birthday. My heart goes out to you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

so sorry for your loss. she was quite the beautiful girl!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Someone posted this on facebook the other day and it reminded me of Daisy and all the other precious dogs we have lost over the years.
I know that Daisy is looking down and would be so pleased that we now have Sammy to love.
It's a lovely little verse that might help others who are considering another golden after the loss of one, so just thought I'd share


----------



## swishywagga

That is beautiful, I know your precious Daisy will be so happy you have Sammy x


----------



## ssacres

That brought tears to my eyes. I remember my vet saying I should take care of myself [ I wasn't] after Allie passed because she loved me and would want me to be happy, take care of myself and find another dog to love like I loved her. I will always miss Allie but I did find my Mia to love. What a blessing she is.


----------



## HolDaisy

ssacres said:


> That brought tears to my eyes. I remember my vet saying I should take care of myself [ I wasn't] after Allie passed because she loved me and would want me to be happy, take care of myself and find another dog to love like I loved her. I will always miss Allie but I did find my Mia to love. What a blessing she is.


So glad that you have Mia to love after you lost your precious Allie. They will live on in our hearts and memories forever.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Okay, now I need a tissue...thanks for posting this. I know Daisy is watching over you...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensmum

Should have carried a tissues needed warning - thanks for sharing


----------



## HolDaisy

*Daisy's 6th birthday at the bridge*

Today is a very sad day here, beautiful Daisy would have been 6 today. Not a day goes by where we still don't miss her and her crazy ways. She was the queen of zoomies, she knew that she was going on a walk just by noticing what clothes you were wearing. If she spotted someone with a cup of tea she knew that a biscuit would probably be accompanying it, so wouldn't take her eyes off you. She would sit in your lap and it still wouldn't be close enough for her, such a loveable little girl she was. She used to love her own space at bed time, but in the summer she would play up like nothing else, there were nights where me and my sister had to get rid of every fly in the room before she would go to sleep! She was a clown, like her golden Daddy was and loved to make you laugh. She was also very vocal and would have a conversation with you.

She was so brave when she was poorly and everyone at the vets fell in love with her when she had to stay over Christmas with them, they were all heartbroken when we had to lose her. She fought so hard, but the time came when we had to set her free from her pain. Although we only had 3 short years with her we are forever grateful that we got to meet her. We didn't quite know what we were letting ourselves in for getting a golden retriever and Daisy's puppyhood certainly was an experience and a half! She will always be very special and will be missed forever. The boys are going to have an extra special day today to celebrate her birthday. I hope that she is surrounded with all of your golden angels and her Auntie Sadie (our rottie) at the bridge.

Thank you all for your support when we lost Daisy, without everyone here I don't know how we'd have coped. It was also only due to people on here that we realised Daisy would want us to have another golden and we decided to welcome another bundle of joy into our lives with Sammy.
Here she is in her favourite spot:


----------



## swishywagga

Such a lovely tribute to your beautiful girl. It is just so sad that you lost her so young, I know that she will be smiling down on you all and laughing at Sammy. I was so pleased to read that she sent you a little message and reminder that she is still close and keeping an eye on you all. Special hugs to you today, I know how very much she is missed and although I never had the pleasure of meeting her she holds a very special place in my heart too x


----------



## hubbub

Daisy was definitely a special soul. Your own display of love and support of so many here on the forum are a glowing tribute to your girl.


----------



## Melakat

Daisy was a very beautiful and sweet girl. Really very pretty. She sounds like she had such great character and I love how you have honored her in memory on this forum.

I too am just living through the initial pains of losing my first Golden. It sure is not easy.

Thinking of you and your family as you remember your precious girl.


----------



## maggie1951

Happy bridge birthday Daisy hope your having a ball. 

Hugs I know how hard it is


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday at the Bridge, sweet Daisy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you for all of your kind messages and for remembering Daisy.

Thought I'd pop a link up to Daisy's tribute video I did when we lost her.


----------



## swishywagga

Hollie the video makes me smile and cry at the same time. It's so beautifully put together, goodness I'm getting all misty eyed just typing this. Hoping you are having a very special evening remembering your gorgeous girl x


----------



## hubbub

^^^^
smiles and tears here too - you can feel the love coming off the screen


----------



## davebeech

Daisy was, still is , and will always be so very special !!!!


----------



## Lennap

That tribute is beautiful - she was so clearly a beloved member of your family - a toast to Daisy today on her birthday and always.

Hugs


----------



## goldensmum

Happy Birthday Daisy, I'm sure you have celebrated your birthday with your many friends.

Sending hugs your way


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 6th Birthday at Bridge sweet Daisy! Your time on this side was so short but yet you were able to make memories to last forever. I know you had great day yesterday with your golden friends, my Buddy was there I am sure. Wish you all stayed longer here with us, you know you will live in our hearts forever. We will miss you until day comes for us to be together again. Go run chase the flies and butterflies, Heaven is lucky to have you.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Crying and smiling too. Beautiful tribute to Daisy. Thank you for sharing Daisy, Hollie. Happy Birthday Daisy. I hope you and Dakota meet up with the rest of our gang. ??


----------



## GoldenMum

Gone, way, way too soon. I too was smiling and crying at the same time, it is clear how much she was loved. Daisy, you are definitely an angel.....


----------



## Melakat

Daisy - The Queen of Zoomies - that makes me smile  and I finally had the courage to watch your tribute video of her and was well prepared with tissues in hand. The video is full of love. Love for Daisy from her family and the love that she gave back to you. A special gift - Daisy!


----------



## Karen519

*Holdaisy*

HolDaisy

Loved your video of Daisy!
I know my Smooch and Snobear are having fun with her at the Bridge!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks all for the lovely comments, and thank you for remembering Daisy with us. I know that she is surrounded with so many special friends at the bridge.


----------



## HolDaisy

*3 years at the bridge x*

Remembering our beautiful little girl Daisy today. It was 3 years ago that we had to make the heartbreaking decision to free her of her pain and say goodbye to her  As she was only 3 when we lost her we unfortunately didn't get much time with her, but those 3 short years were filled with lots of love and laughs and will always be cherished.

She was such a special girl and as our first golden she made us fall in love with the breed. I don't think we quite realised what we were letting ourselves in for when we decided to get a golden, but it was the best decision ever! Daisy had such a lovely character, she was loyal, affectionate and she absolutely loved cuddles. She loved life and all that it had to offer and appreciated every moment, this was evident when she was out walking and she would just stand taking in all of the sights that she could see. She was a little ball of energy and did the craziest zoomies ever throughout the entire house...and even continuing outside sometimes! She knew that she made us laugh doing silly things, so she totally played on it and had us crying with laughter most of the time. She was quite a fiesty little girl, very vocal and always had to get her own way! 

We will remember her forever. Run free at the bridge beautiful Daisy, we miss you every single day.


----------



## swishywagga

Hollie, we are thinking of you all today and sending comforting hugs x


----------



## Melakat

Hollie - just reading your post just makes me cry tears of sadness in your loss of your beautiful girl but also joy in the fact that she introduced you to life with Goldens.

Thinking about you today in remembrance of your special girl Daisy who I am sure welcomed my boy Oakley at the Bridge.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thinking of you today, Hollie...


----------



## Karen519

*Hollie*



HolDaisy said:


> Remembering our beautiful little girl Daisy today. It was 3 years ago that we had to make the heartbreaking decision to free her of her pain and say goodbye to her  As she was only 3 when we lost her we unfortunately didn't get much time with her, but those 3 short years were filled with lots of love and laughs and will always be cherished.
> 
> She was such a special girl and as our first golden she made us fall in love with the breed. I don't think we quite realised what we were letting ourselves in for when we decided to get a golden, but it was the best decision ever! Daisy had such a lovely character, she was loyal, affectionate and she absolutely loved cuddles. She loved life and all that it had to offer and appreciated every moment, this was evident when she was out walking and she would just stand taking in all of the sights that she could see. She was a little ball of energy and did the craziest zoomies ever throughout the entire house...and even continuing outside sometimes! She knew that she made us laugh doing silly things, so she totally played on it and had us crying with laughter most of the time. She was quite a fiesty little girl, very vocal and always had to get her own way!
> 
> We will remember her forever. Run free at the bridge beautiful Daisy, we miss you every single day.


Hollie: My heart goes out to you, remembering sweet Daisy!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks everyone, it's been a very sad day remembering how poorly she was this time a few years ago. Her illness aged her so quickly and it was heartbreaking to see. Sammy has been having lots of extra cuddles today and we've been watching some old video clips of her.


----------



## maggie1951

Big hugs your Daisy was a beautiful girl i know how hard the anniversaries are


----------



## hubbub

Thinking of you all


----------



## angie777

*Daisy*

I am so sorry for the loss of your girl Daisy. Is so very heartbreaking and I know all too well the feeling of losing your beautiful golden. You see our boy Romeo went home to his rainbow bridge in heaven on November 22, 2014. It's so hard to talk about him even now. Romeo was all those things Goldens are supposed to be and then some...Just like your Daisy! I bet they are rolling around in the tall beautiful grass and running in the ocean together. We now have a 4month old new Golden named ORION. He is sweet as can be ...as well...a puppy who is mischievous and playful. Didn't really want another pup, especially so soon, but my son saw otherwise and bought me this special lil boy. I am glad he did. I pray for strength and support while you grieve your Daisy and, remember, we are here for you. God bless!


----------



## photoweborama

Sorry to hear this. I lost my Bo this summer to EColi and cancer. He was only 9 when it happened. He's the one on my avatar.

I understand how you feel. 

We do have a new golden, but I don't think any dog could fill Bo's "shoes". He was perfect.


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh sweet Daisy, another year you are missed. You left way, way too soon; but I know your watching over your Mum and Sammie. Clyde's first bridge day was yesterday, I know how hard it is......Hugs from NC!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Hollie
Comforting hugs being sent to you today from me and Sheldon.
Barbara


----------



## maggsd

Hollie, sorry this is a little late, I'm still suffering with post viral chest infection, plus Kai's problems, but wanted you to know I'm sure Daisy will be with you not just today, but every day, keeping an eye on all your family both four and two-legged. My thoughts are with you as you remember your sweet little girl XXXX


----------



## goldensmum

Thinking of you all at this sad time, anniversaries never get easier to cope with. I'm sure that Daisy is still having her zoomies at the bridge with all her friends.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

These anniversaries are so hard and sad. 

It's been almost 4 years since my boy passed, we think of him everyday and miss him, I know how you feel. I try to look at how blessed we were to have him in our lives and look back on the times and special memories. It seems a little easier for me this way. 


Daisy is still with you, she lives forever in your heart and your precious memories. 
Hugs to you, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too

Just read your post which of course made me cry partly for you and partly because I just passed my first anniversary of losing Rylee. Daisy will always be with you in your heart. Goldens do have a way of making you think that you have found the perfect breed, don't they? I don't know if I could ever have anything other than a golden. Love those dogs! ?


----------



## HolDaisy

*Daisy memorial*

Just wanted to share with you all the beautiful memorial plaque (10" x 4") that we have had made for Daisy. My Mom makes them by hand and sells them and I asked her to design something special for Daisy with this lovely verse on. We absolutely love it! If anyone would like to order one from her just drop me a private message and I will give you the details, she ships worldwide too. :bigangel: I think it's such a beautiful way to display a precious photo of a beloved golden.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

How sweet!


----------



## rabernet

That is so lovely! I've just now read dear Daisy's story. Renal failure - how I hate that disease. I lost a six year old cat to chronic renal failure - what a horrid, horrid and cruel disease. 

I'm off to read Sammy's thread now! I may contact you later, since we lots our Diamond so recently.


----------



## HolDaisy

rabernet said:


> That is so lovely! I've just now read dear Daisy's story. Renal failure - how I hate that disease. I lost a six year old cat to chronic renal failure - what a horrid, horrid and cruel disease.
> 
> I'm off to read Sammy's thread now! I may contact you later, since we lots our Diamond so recently.


Renal failure really is such a cruel disease, it must be have been tough for you too losing your 6 yr old that way, as I understand so well. I've also just read Diamond's story, so sorry for your loss, she was such a beautiful girl


----------



## Karen519

*Daisy*



HolDaisy said:


> Just wanted to share with you all the beautiful memorial plaque (10" x 4") that we have had made for Daisy. My Mom makes them by hand and sells them and I asked her to design something special for Daisy with this lovely verse on. We absolutely love it! If anyone would like to order one from her just drop me a private message and I will give you the details, she ships worldwide too. :bigangel: I think it's such a beautiful way to display a precious photo of a beloved golden.


Daisy's memorial is so lovely!!


----------



## Melakat

I Love, Love, Love that Memorial Plaque made by your Mom for sweet, sweet Daisy and would love to order one to hand on the wall at our cabin. I shall be in touch. Is it 10 x 4? It looks bigger than 4".


----------



## HolDaisy

Melakat said:


> I Love, Love, Love that Memorial Plaque made by your Mom for sweet, sweet Daisy and would love to order one to hand on the wall at our cabin. I shall be in touch. Is it 10 x 4? It looks bigger than 4".


Just checked with my Mom and she said the exact measurement of this one is 10" x 5", but she cuts the wood herself and makes it totally from scratch, so she can cut it any size. 

Aw yeah one of Oakley at your cabin would be lovely, just drop me a message on here or facebook any time and I can pass on the details of how to order


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, that is beautiful. Very nice memorial for Daisy.


----------



## HolDaisy

cgriffin said:


> Aw, that is beautiful. Very nice memorial for Daisy.


Thank you, I just love it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Hollie that is a beautiful plaque for Daisy. It made me all teary. Your Mom is very talented


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The plaque your mom made is really beautiful, I know it's very special for you. 
Your mom is very talented.


----------



## Melakat

Have a great weekend Hollie with all of your fur babies!


----------



## swishywagga

All the plaques your mum makes are beautiful, but I especially like the one made for Daisy. So pleased things are going well for her!


----------



## HolDaisy

*Daisy's 7th Birthday at the bridge*

Remembering our special golden angel Daisy today, as it would have been her 7th birthday. Although we only had 3 short years with her they were very special and she made us fall in love with goldens. I know that she will be spending her day with so many of our precious bridge babies.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Birthday Beautiful Daisy, I hope you enjoy the party that Barnaby has organised for you x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Birthday sweet girl, I know there's a huge party going on today just for you.


----------



## Goldylover2

We never do forget our goldens birthdays, even years after they have passed. Happy birthday Daisy. You probably playing with Ginger right about now. LOL!!!


----------



## rjw4244

I'm so sorry you lost Daisy, but rest easy knowing you did everything humanly possible, which all we can do. When I lost my best pal Bucky to a brain tumor a friend sent me this poem:

“I’ll lend you for a little while, a pup of mine,” he said,
“For you to love while with you and mourn for when he’s gone.”
“It may be four or fourteen years, or maybe more, we’ll see
But will you, ‘til I call him back, take care of him for me?
He’ll bring his love to gladden you, and if his stay is brief, 
You’ll have his precious memories as solace for your grief.
I‘ve looked the whole world over in my search for teachers true, 
And from the throngs that crowd your earth, I selected you.
Now will you give him all your love, nor think the labor vain?
Nor wonder when I come to call to take him back again?
I fancied when I heard you say “Dear Lord, thy will be done”
For all the joy that he will bring, the risk of grief I’ll run
Please shelter him with tenderness and love him while you may
And for the happiness he’s brought, will let him go his way
And should the angels call for him much sooner than you planned, 
You’ll know for sure I needed him, and he is home again
His time with you, while all too brief, is part of life’s sweet story,
He’s back with me where he belongs, trailing clouds of glory!

He was with me for 8 beautiful years and I did everything to save him but it was not to be. I now have 'Rocky', who makes my life complete, and I love and care for him, but know that someday he will leave too. It's 'the way of the world.'

Rocky'sDad


----------



## elly

Beautiful Daisy. Thinking of you and your lovely Mummy today especially. I know Mr Barnaby will have invited my Cracker and Robbie dog to your party too and I know you will all be having a wonderful time together x


----------



## Karen519

*Happy Birthday, beautiful Daisy!!*

Happy Birthday at the Bridge, beautiful Daisy. I'm sure my Smooch, Snobear, Gizmo and Munchkin, and Mimi are helping you to celebrate!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday at the Bridge to a beautiful girl taken way too soon!


----------



## L.Rocco

Happy birthday beautiful Daisy, hope you had fun up there!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks everyone for your lovely kind words. It's been a sad day today without her, but the boys have had lots of little treats in her honour. I know that she has the best of friends at the bridge in all of your precious boys and girls.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy Birthday sweet Daisy, hope my Buddy was there partying with you today.

I know it has been sad day for you, those anniversary days are still very hard.
My Bud's birthday is next month and I was thinking of Daisy this morning and how old she would be. 
Charlie and Sammy are living legacy from my Buddy and your Daisy. The best gift they could ever give us. Hugs to you and Sammy, and the Tizer and Ernie too.


----------



## mmjaxster

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensmum

Happy Birthday Daisy - I hope you had lots of presents there.


----------



## *Laura*

Happy birthday to beautiful Daisy. You are right Hollie. The best of friends are with her to celebrate


----------



## maggsd

Hope you had the best of birthdays, surrounded by all our bridge babies, my Simba, Fluke & Harry always loved a party !! xxx ???


----------



## HolDaisy

Remembering beautiful golden angel Daisy today on her 4th anniversary at the bridge. A difficult day, but also remembering lots of special memories we have of her.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you all Hollie and remembering your beautiful, precious Daisy. How I wish we could have met her, I know that she would have been there for Barnaby at the bridge. Sending hugs, hope you have a special evening full of wonderful memories of your beautiful golden angel x


----------



## Amystelter

*Sadness*

As much as i love this site and all the beautiful pic and knowledge every time i run across posts like this i get a tear. I will have to cope with the 1st year of my sweet Buddy's passing on 1/21. I know it will be a hard day but will keep in mind that he'll be celebrating at the bridge with all his friends like you are. Thanks!



HolDaisy said:


> Thanks everyone for your lovely kind words. It's been a sad day today without her, but the boys have had lots of little treats in her honour. I know that she has the best of friends at the bridge in all of your precious boys and girls.


----------



## faiththegolden

So sorry for your loss. Daisy is so beautiful!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs sent across the pond...


----------



## *Laura*

Hollie i've been thinking of you today. I know how much you've missed beautiful Daisy ((Hugs))


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you, she was a very special girl who is missed every single day.


----------



## tikiandme

Good thoughts are being sent to you today. I know how much you must miss your sweet Daisy...


----------



## goldensmum

Anniversary dates are so very hard for us that are left behind, I'm sure it doesn't take a special date for you to remember your beautiful girl.

Mom, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colourful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, Mom, I'm everyplace! (author not known to me)

Run free and sleep softly Daisy


----------



## swishywagga

goldensmum said:


> Anniversary dates are so very hard for us that are left behind, I'm sure it doesn't take a special date for you to remember your beautiful girl.
> 
> Mom, please don't mourn for me
> I'm still here, though you don't see.
> I'm right by your side each night and day
> and within your heart I long to stay.
> 
> My body is gone but I'm always near.
> I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
> My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
> as long as you keep me alive in your heart.
> 
> I'll never wander out of your sight-
> I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
> I'll never be beyond your reach-
> I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.
> 
> I'm the colourful leaves when fall comes around
> and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
> I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
> The clear cool water in a quiet pond.
> 
> I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
> The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
> I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
> and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.
> 
> When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
> you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
> I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
> and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.
> 
> I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
> and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
> I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
> Just look for me, Mom, I'm everyplace! (author not known to me)
> 
> Run free and sleep softly Daisy


What a beautiful poem!.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you everyone and goldensmum, that poem is so beautiful - thank you for sharing.


----------



## rjw4244

.
How beautiful of you to try so hard and so long to try to save Daisy, but please know 
one thing - they always leave before we do. Would we trade one precious moment with 
them in fear of our devastation when they leave us? 

You did everything you could - God bless you - Daisy is in good hands:

Trailing Clouds of Glory

“I’ll lend you for a little while, a pup of mine,” he said,
“For you to love while with you and mourn for when she’s gone.”
“It may be four or fourteen years, or maybe more, we’ll see
But will you, ‘til I call her back, take care of her for me?
She’ll bring her love to gladden you, and if her stay is brief, 
You’ll have her precious memories as solace for your grief.
I‘ve looked the whole world over in my search for teachers true, 
And from the throngs that crowd your earth, I selected you.
Now will you give her all your love, nor think the labor vain?
Nor wonder when I come to call to take her back again?
I fancied when I heard you say “Dear Lord, thy will be done”
For all the joy that she will bring, the risk of grief I’ll run
Please shelter her with tenderness and love her while you may
And for the happiness she's brought, will let her go her way
And should the angels call for her much sooner than you planned, 
You’ll know for sure I needed her, and she is home again
Her time with you, while all too brief, is part of life’s sweet story,
She’s back with me where she belongs, trailing clouds of glory!
.


----------



## rjw4244

.
How beautiful of you to try so hard and so long to try to save Daisy, but please know 
one thing - they always leave before we do. Would we trade one precious moment with 
them in fear of our devastation when they leave us? 

You did everything you could - God bless you - Daisy is in good hands:

Trailing Clouds of Glory

“I’ll lend you for a little while, a pup of mine,” he said,
“For you to love while with you and mourn for when she’s gone.”
“It may be four or fourteen years, or maybe more, we’ll see
But will you, ‘til I call her back, take care of her for me?
She’ll bring her love to gladden you, and if her stay is brief, 
You’ll have her precious memories as solace for your grief.
I‘ve looked the whole world over in my search for teachers true, 
And from the throngs that crowd your earth, I selected you.
Now will you give her all your love, nor think the labor vain?
Nor wonder when I come to call to take her back again?
I fancied when I heard you say “Dear Lord, thy will be done”
For all the joy that she will bring, the risk of grief I’ll run
Please shelter her with tenderness and love her while you may
And for the happiness she's brought, will let her go her way
And should the angels call for her much sooner than you planned, 
You’ll know for sure I needed her, and she is home again
Her time with you, while all too brief, is part of life’s sweet story,
She’s back with me where she belongs, trailing clouds of glory!
.


----------



## tessmk

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Daisy. I know that the pain is heart-wrenching, but that is only because of the special bond you shared. 

My heart breaks for you. 

Hugs.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom

My heart hurts for y'all. So so young. :-( She was beautiful!


----------



## HolDaisy

Remembering our beautiful little golden girl Daisy who would have been 8 years old today. We still miss her every single day.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Birthday Gorgeous Girl, I just know that Barnaby will be organising the biggest party for you at the bridge. Thinking of you and your family Hollie it's so hard without them, we're going to light a candle for precious Daisy x


----------



## maggie1951

It never seems to get any easier we just miss them so much hugs


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you, I know that she's in good company at the bridge with Barnaby and all the other precious goldies. Aw bless you that's so nice of you to light a candle for her. I hope she's still doing zoomies and keeping Uncle B young


----------



## maggsd

Sorry i missed her actual birthday, but sending Daisy lots of virtual hugs and cuddles !! I love the plaque, it's a great tribute to Daisy. Glad to hear Sam is doing well and thanks so much for your kind words on Kai's thread. ??? isn't it strange how a few kind words help so much, belated Happy Birthday to Daisy ???


----------



## tikiandme

Thinking of you and your precious Daisy.......


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday to beautiful Daisy at the Bridge!


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry I missed this, Belated Happy Birthday wishes for Daisy, I'm sure if there was a party in her honour then my crew would have been there with her.


----------

